# car rentals in dubai



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

can anyone help, Im looking to rent/lease a car long term, what are the rules regarding driving licences and whats the best company?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If your visa has not been processed, you can rent on an IDL. Once your visa has been stamped in your passport, you need to convert to a UAE licence. Payments will be on your credit card.


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks a lot Bedougirl, know of any good companies to get a car through?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Good, or cheap, or a blend of both?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are no "good" companies only one that rip you off less. 

Best to stick to the big ones rather than the small guys with only 5 cars on fleet though.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

They all charge relatively the same price... the difference is services they provide.... never go for cheap when renting a car... the cheaper once are old cars with third party insurance...

Always ask for the latest model with complete insurance...

Thrifty is good.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I rented a 2008 Prado on a Monthly basis from Paramount.

I think the base price was 4,000Dhs plus 150dhs for full insurance.

Couldn't get near the price from anywhere else, did it all over the phone and they delivered & collected the car. Even changed it once as a service was due, and they arrived in a replacement car & took the other one away.

Paramount Leasing & Car Rental LLC - Passion For Excellence

+971 4 3514440


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Get cruise control!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have been hearing negative stuff about "Discount Rent a Car", otherwise any of the regular ones are ok, with Hertz,National, Avis being a bit more professional than Thrifty,Dollar,Fast, Europcar.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have found Budget and Hertz to have the best prices on monthly rentals (as far as big companies go). Thrifty and Avis seemed at least a few hundred more for the same car. Not sure what you are actually looking for but as for inexpensive cars make sure you get something with at least a 1.8 liter engine. Yaris and Tiida's are the cheapest I hate the Yaris, Tiita is ok if you want something around 2K/month. Personally, for the reason Jynx mentions I think the Honda Civic is the best lower priced car. It is the only one with cruise although I guess the new 2012 versions do not have cruise anymore.

In my opinion make sure you get full insurance, if you are renting long term something will happen to the car. Most places (except Budget) will not originally quote with full insurance. I think deductible is about 950 without. This is the UAE and something is bound to happen to the car


----------



## pembrokeboy (Mar 4, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> I have found Budget and Hertz to have the best prices on monthly rentals (as far as big companies go). Thrifty and Avis seemed at least a few hundred more for the same car. Not sure what you are actually looking for but as for inexpensive cars make sure you get something with at least a 1.8 liter engine. Yaris and Tiida's are the cheapest I hate the Yaris, Tiita is ok if you want something around 2K/month. Personally, for the reason Jynx mentions I think the Honda Civic is the best lower priced car. It is the only one with cruise although I guess the new 2012 versions do not have cruise anymore.
> 
> In my opinion make sure you get full insurance, if you are renting long term something will happen to the car. Most places (except Budget) will not originally quote with full insurance. I think deductible is about 950 without. This is the UAE and something is bound to happen to the car


Thank you all for the advice, your filling me with dread "something will happen to you" and cruise control! Ive not had my eyes open long enough in a cab to see if they use cruise control or blind luck to get me to work.


----------



## wishmaster_dxb (Nov 14, 2011)

pembrokeboy said:


> can anyone help, Im looking to rent/lease a car long term, what are the rules regarding driving licences and whats the best company?



Go for Hertz
Expensive but quality service


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

pembrokeboy said:


> Thank you all for the advice, your filling me with dread "something will happen to you" and cruise control! Ive not had my eyes open long enough in a cab to see if they use cruise control or blind luck to get me to work.


Don't know how they drive in Whales but compared to the USA things are a bit insane here, it definitely took a bit to get used to. I don't mean you are going to get in a serious accident if you are careful, just dings and such to me seem inevitable.


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Is a GPS available option on rental cars?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

"""""A GPS navigation system is available upon request at the charge of AED 50 or US$15 per day. """""

Car Hire | Book Your Stopover in Dubai | Destinations | Emirates 

i have never thought over it before...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you drive defensively, you will generally be ok, however the biggest problem i had with rental cars being were all hit and runs and that too in malls....


You are considered "liable" in hit and runs so if you dont have full insurance you may have to pay part of the costs.

Then again if you rarely go to mall, i wouldnt bother with full insurance if you are confident of not hitting anyone !


----------

